# dogs in raft on green river A section???



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Flow, hard to say. But boatable. Super dog friendly, I let mine run river right in a few spots to wear them out, and just pick them up if people are wade fishing that side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

We have had our dogs in all sections a couple of trips. I'd keep them in the boat on A; that's a busy stretch.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Shod be fine by August, but flaming gorge is releasing 8600 cats right now. This will drop to 4,600 starting Monday, and may remain that way for some time. Dog friendliness at the above levels is less certain. I imagine the fishings tougher too. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

The USBR was saying in a recent post that they will hold the 2400cfs level for the entire summer season. Sounds great but I will believe it when I see it. Typical August is 1600 when they generate electricity and 800 when they don't.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Keep your dog in your boat and you will be fine. No fisherman appreciates having a dog jump in the water and spook a big bow he is tying to catch. No trail hiker wants a stinky (shaking) dog shower.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

As far as trail hikers, that's why I said river right- trail is river left. Plenty of room to pick the dogs back up before you reach a wade fisherman. There is more than one use of a river, though I do realize 99.9% of the traffic on that stretch is not aware of that fact. I think it is important to be respectful of other resource users, which includes things like keeping your dogs from disturbing fisherman, and also letting other users pass as opposed to occupying the navigable width of the river with cast and backcast without ever yielding to let people by.


----------

